# Geschlechtsumwandlung



## Carsti (25. April 2005)

Stand 25.04.2005 19:38... hier bin ich eine Taur*in*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier (und in allen anderen korrekt) ein Taure:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Machma heil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Rohan (25. April 2005)

Bei mir waren alle sigs aktuell nur auf einer bleibe ich partout auf einem Level stehen^^ Auch seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carsti (27. April 2005)

So, nun passt's wieder. Dank an den, der's repariert hat!


----------



## Gonzarion (1. Mai 2005)

Ebenfalls Geschlechtsproblem!!!!

Ich bin eigentlich ein Nachtelf Druide, es wird aber im Herold immer
Druidin auf der VK angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben wir das geändert werden kann, oder das einfach ändern?


Das Problem muss in der Visitenkarten Darstellung liegen, denn in der Übersicht wir inzwischen ein Nachtelf - Druide gezeigt, und keine Druidin mehr, aber die VK lassen sich nicht ändern.


----------

